# Riesenraupe



## rainthanner (6. Aug. 2007)

Hallo, 

kann mir jemand sagen, was das für eine Raupe ist, welche ich eben in unserem Garten fand? 
Die "Raupe" ist etwa 10cm lang und Fingerdick. 

Foto 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Riesenraupe*

hab gerade selbst was gefunden, was der Raupe sehr ähnlich kommt: 
http://schmetterling-raupe.de/art/elpenor.htm

Gruß Rainer


----------



## ferryboxen (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Riesenraupe*

hallo rainer

ich glaube es handelt sich um die raupe des

mittleren weinschwärmers.

gruss lothar


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Riesenraupe*

Servus Rainer

Mittlerer __ Weinschwärmer stimmt, siehe Hier.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Olli.P (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Riesenraupe*

Hi Rainer,

na, dann leg dich mal die nächsten Tage schön auf die lauer................. 

Vielleicht kannst du ja noch ein paar Bilder vom Schlupf?? Schiessen......

Das wäre wirklich toll...............:


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Riesenraupe*

Hi Olaf,

na dann kann sich Rainer aber lange auf die Lauer legen bis der __ Weinschwärmer schlüpft. Das passiert erst nächsten Mai . Die Raupe verpuppt sich demnächst und verbringt dann den Winter in ihrem Kokon. Bei mir hab ich die letzten Weinschwärmerraupen beim Kahlfraß an meinem __ Fieberklee erwischt, waren nicht sehr begeistert als sie danach Weideröschen fressen mußten:crazy: 

MfG Frank


----------



## Olli.P (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Riesenraupe*

das wusste ich nicht 

Habe mir das von den Links nicht alles durchgelesen.... 

Aber wir können das ja mal im Kalender vormerken und ihn Anfang Mai 2008 daran erinnern...................


----------



## rainthanner (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Riesenraupe*

Danke für die Infos, 

ist aber schon ein hübsches Tierchen. Ich habe die Raupe nachmittags wieder des Weges raupen lassen. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## ferryboxen (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Riesenraupe*

hallo rainer

das ist gut so....du willst sie doch nicht ihrer freiheit beraupen   

gruss lothar


----------



## rainthanner (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Riesenraupe*

Hallo, 

mittlerweile hat sich herausgestellt, dass der Garten ganz schön bevölkert ist, von den Raupen und sie auch gut was wegmampfen: 


Foto 


 Gruß Rainer


----------



## herbi (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Riesenraupe*

Servus Rainer,

aus 3 Metern Entfernung:  war das Viech recht süß!?  

Hoffentlich:beeten: :beeten: :beeten:  ist bei mir im Garten nicht solch eine Brutstätte, dieser Ungetüme!! Ich kuck heut Abend noch in den Kanalschächten nach!!: :crazy: 



Ansonsten wünsch ich dir viel Spaß damit! Ehrlich


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Riesenraupe*

Hi Rainer,

haben dir die Weinschwärmerraupen beim in die Hand nehmen auch gezeigt was für "gefährliche __ Schlangen" sie sind . 
Sieht immer cool aus wenn sie den Kopf einziehen, dabei die Augenflecken besonders deutlich nach vorne hervortreten und dann der Kopf wie eine Kobra hin und her geschwenkt wird:beeten: 

MfG Frank


----------



## Doris (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Riesenraupe*

Hallo zusammen

Bin letzte Woche bei der Gartenarbeit auch auf eine Raupe gestossen.
Sie sah recht interessant aus, so daß ich die Arbeit Arbeit sein liess, um meinen Fotoapparat zu holen.

Anbei mal 2 Fotos:

                 ​
Und Hier http://www.schmetterling-raupe.de/art/antiqua.htm findet ihr den Rest dazu


----------



## rainthanner (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Riesenraupe*

Hallo Doris, 

die sind aber schon einiges schöner als unsere nackigen Riesen im Garten. 



Na da würde unser herbi aber erst die Flucht ergreifen.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Doris (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Riesenraupe*

Hallo Rainer

Von den riesigen nackigen Riesen im Garten habe ich zum Glück erst eine gefunden.

Mittlerweile habe ich auch auf unserem kleinen Weidekätzchenbaum einen Schlehenbürstenspinner ausgemacht. Der hat  viele Blätter komplett kahlgefressen. Habe ihn nun auf einem abgetrennten Ast mit weiteren Blättern in einer Gartenecke ausgesetzt, wo er nicht ganz so viel anrichten kann. (Hoffe ich mal)


----------



## Eugen (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Riesenraupe*

Hallöle,

ich will mal für diese __ Schwärmer eine Lanze brechen.
Bei uns sind vor ein paar Jahren Taubenschwärmer und __ Weinschwärmer aufgetaucht.
Diese "Miniaturkolibris" sind wunderschön.  

Auch die Raupen haben was, viel "ekeliger" sind __ Nacktschnecken.  
Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.  
Ich z.B. finde Löwenköpfe und andere überzüchtete Fische hässlich.


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Riesenraupe*

Servus Eugen

 , ganz meine Meinung.

Du meinst mit Taubenschwärmer diese ?







Bekannter unter dem Namen __ Taubenschwänzchen (Macroglossum stellatarum L.) 

- defekter Link entfernt - noch eine Beschreibung.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Eugen (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Riesenraupe*

Hi Helmut,

vor lauter schwärmen über diese __ Schwärmer, hab ich doch tatsächlich Taubenschwärmer geschrieben.    
Meinte natürlich das __ Taubenschwänzchen


----------

